# Need a little help sexing plants please



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all i am new to this and have a good strong healthy crop growing right now. I started my seeds in Jan of this year and have been keeping my babies on a 18-6 light cycle. i find it very easy to see the female plants but with this specific strain i am finding it harder to find the males.   I was given the seeds by a close friend in Cali and am the only person with this strain as of right now in my area.  i will attach a picture.  any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like a boy......... keep it around for a few more days to be 100% sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2015)

I cant tell yet.


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2015)

Leaning boy but I also would hang on to it for another week. Plenty of time before he becomes dangerous if it is a he.  jmo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 27, 2015)

I vote boy, but hang on to it.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all i was leaning Boy but will hold on i have the numbers for the dep i plan to run so i will hot them out and see what happens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you have alternating nodes yet?  This usually (though not always) happens before plants show preflowers.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do you have alternating nodes yet?  This usually (though not always) happens before plants show preflowers.



so i am going to show how new i am what does that mean? Alternating nodes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Here ya go



thank you...


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do you have alternating nodes yet?  This usually (though not always) happens before plants show preflowers.



Yes they do they are all between 2 1/2 and 3 feet tall.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 27, 2015)

This was a week ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2015)

They look stretched. What lights are you using?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 28, 2015)

1000 w bulb


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 28, 2015)

I was told by my friend to take my clones for my next crop from the tops of all of the females. he is saying this will give me the best clones as well as cause the mother plants to bush out giving more weight when i  dep them.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 28, 2015)

Taken today about 20 min go


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

Those are way stretched. I agree with your friend.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 28, 2015)

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

Well Cherry, the thing is, they needed to be topped a long time ago. Now is better than never however. So you could top them all now and bring the light down so you don't get so much stretch.  Stretch is just the distance between the leaf nodes. It is ideal to have those very tight, close. If this is your first grow your doing fine. That is what you are here for to learn. I guess if these were my plants I would  cut off a third of the plant and move the light down.

A thousand-watt bulb, what kind, metal halide?  Please ask any questions because we all want to see you succeed.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you very much.  I am using a metal Halide but only from about 7pm on otherwise it is natural sun  light.  My plan is to move them outside tonight and transplant them in the bed they will finish in.  I am doing a out door light deprivation grow modeled after what i have learned from my friend who is working in Cali  These are the first of two deps that i will be doing this year outside.  these should finish the end of June and the second grow will go in the ground in July some time and finish in September or early October. i will also plant a few scattered around my 60 acres for a full sun crop.  

I am on a tight budget. i have maybe $300 into growing these girls so far.  thank you for the support and i will continue to send pictures and post as i go thru the process.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

I suspect that the low light that sunlight provides this time of year may be part of the stretching problem.

I would take cuts from the bottom of the plant, rather than from the top.  You are going to want to clean up the bottoms of the plants some anyway, so take those and clone those.

Boy, trying to remember every single day to cover the plants to give them a 12 hour dark period is very hard.  You have to be home every single day at the right time, both morning and night for about 9 weeks to make this work.  Why not just let them go and take one very large harvest in the fall?  I believe that in the long run, this would give you as much or more bud and not be such a PITA.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh i am fully aware of the time and dedication to a crop that goes with a dep. I'm doing it for an experiment for my friend in Cali and as well it gives me 2 deps and a full sun crop in a year.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 29, 2015)

Update.. almost positive this means a boy..


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah...no doubt that plant has Nutz....

I would Bin it as soon as you get the chance.   jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice shot of that big boy.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Nice shot of that big boy.



Thank you..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2015)

The thing is that I don't believe that all this extra work is going to give you that much more.  One huge crop that you let veg to a good size should produce as much or maybe more than 2 crops.  Also, it is only going to take once or twice to forget to cover them at the proper time and you have a real possibility of your plants hermying.  How do you plan on covering the plants so they get absolutely no light without doing damage to any other the buds and trichs??

As a really brand new grower, I do not think you realize how important it is that the plants be covered and uncovered at the exact same times every single day or how hard this is going to be.  

Truly, when you are just starting out, you should try and learn the basics and just grow the plant before trying experimentation like this.  There is a big learning curve to this hobby.  But the big thing is that I do not believe that this method is going to be more productive, b ut it is fraught with downfalls.  And I really will be surprised if you get through 8-10 weeks of covering plants every single day at the exact same time.....don't you have a life?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok well yee of little faith.. 

Yes i have a life but i also understand the process, time, and dedication it takes. I have a blackout tarp. white on one side and black on the other that will go over the structure that i has been built to house the dep.  the tarp will never touch the plants and it will black out the light of day.. 

I will do as i have been shown and pull a tarp at 6pm and remove it later in the night say 11pm or before the sun comes up the next day.  

Its not about getting the most its about having Meds when no one else has them.  most if not all people here harvest in October i will have a crop in June or early July.. 


I will send updates and thank you for giving me even more motivation to prove the people who say i cant do it wrong.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 5, 2015)

Progress


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

Cute teenagers.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 5, 2015)

Thanks the plan is to let them get used to the new home and then in a week or two start the dep.


----------



## yooper420 (May 5, 2015)

Bozzo also uses this tactic with his girls.


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2015)

From my perspective, your friend isn't exactly correct on cloning tops. They're harder to clone successfully than nice young green ends from your mains. i suspect this is from too much greenery to support while rooting. JMO.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 20, 2015)

Updated pic 3 days into DEP


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2015)

Do you want any advice or not so much?  I see some things that need done.  First of all clean those bottoms up by 6-8 inches.  Looks like you may have the start of powdery mildew on one plant already.  You need the bottoms way cleaned out for air circulation. 

Your friend isn't quite right on cloning the tops. When we clone we what the start to put all its energy into making roots. The cutting from the bottom of the plant have less Nitrogen and may clone easier than the tops. The tops are all about flowering. Most experienced cloners take them from the bottom and middle of the plants.

They aren't looking as good as they were. What is going on?  Do you have a fan in there? 

Pot is expensive to buy because it is expensive to grow. you can do it for less money but the plant has needs that have to be met.  Do the leaves feel a bit limp? Tell us.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2015)

Clone from the bottom, and use the last 4 to 6" of the limb,and you should be fine. I wouldnt mess with my tops that argonna produce my flowers. You need to trim the bottoms anyway,,so why not use them for clones. Rose is right,,you nedd air moving around in your greenhouse are your plants are gonna have real problems when they start to flower.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 21, 2015)

Rose.
The leaves feel good i just got my clone king today will clean all the bottoms up and clone from there. have a fan installed in the green house now for better air movement. cant see any mold or mildew.  some of the bottom shade leaves are turning brown was told this is normal. will send updated pic sat after i have had to time to take care of the concerns you have shown. thank you for your support and input.


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

You are most welcome... I feel like they need a whole bunch of fresh air.. Will look forward to your update.  We want you to succeed.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 21, 2015)

They look better tonight just putting the fan in helped allot.  its humid here thunder storms just got done pulling the tarps. coned off 25 clones in the new machine..


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

Woo hoo clones!!...are you going to top those girls?


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 21, 2015)

Its to late for me to top the ones in the greenhouse i am starting the budding cycle but others yes i have and am going to pinch the clones once they root to get them to bush out.  this is my experiment and you learn from every mistake you make.  this crop will be smaller but the next one should be better.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

I would top those too.  Don't top clones too early, wait til they are well rooted and growing.

I think maybe i have made almost every mistake there is to make. You learn more with every grow... Good thing you found us.:~)


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 22, 2015)

Clones in the new Clone King


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 22, 2015)

Top them even if i am now day 5 in the 12 and 12 light dep?


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

No, probably not.  I usually top at the 4th or 5th node.  Next time you will do it..


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 22, 2015)

ok great to know. thanks so much i will top the clones once they reach that size. i want to get a bushy plant instead of a long lean plant the next time


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Yes, the yield is much better and they are easier to handle when they are shorter and denser.   You will do fine. It takes years to learn... i sure don't know it all.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 24, 2015)

one week in


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2015)

nice looking.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 24, 2015)

Thanks. Do i trim back some of the bigger shade leaf as it progresses into bud?


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2015)

No. Those are really the solar panels for the plant. They provide the energy to the plant. Leave them on til they fall off on their own or until they are so ugly you can't stand it. But leave them on.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 24, 2015)

ok good to know thank so much for your help.  i just got 2 led light panels for indoor going to experiment with that a little as well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2015)

Oh boy.... fun stuff LED...  The plants like LED, they nourish them somehow..


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 25, 2015)

That's what i have noticed. the in door plants perked up and grew so much better as soon as i swapped to the LED. will just see how they flower under them.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 25, 2015)

Rose, 
How often do you feed when in flower? I am using Cutting Edge products along with Terpinator and will be using a few other products that say to feed when buds start to show. Thanks or your help.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2015)

I am really bad at feeding. I try to use super soil so i don't have to feed so much.  The thing i would suggest is giving a little nitrogen (N) in the beginning of flower, then follow the directions on the bottles that you are using. I am not a fan of company's selling big huge lines of nutrients.. It can't be that complicated.. I only use organics so i can't really comment on what synthetic nutes to use.. Lots of growers can help you out with that here, just not me.  I peeked at your  Cutting Edge and it looks like it is only 4 parts so that isn't as bad as  12 bottles or something crazy.  

Keep reading and asking you will get there.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 28, 2015)

Red Hairs second week into flower?!?!?!? 

View attachment 20150527_214542_cro.jpg


View attachment 20150527_214537_crop.jpg


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 28, 2015)

This is an un-tested first time ever grown cross strain. Last year a cherry D Crop was pollinated with an OG and these are the seeds from it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2015)

You don't have any pollen around do you?


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 28, 2015)

Nope no males in my area or grows got rid of all of the males as soon as i saw sign.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 31, 2015)

week 2 flower getting excited.. 

View attachment 20150531_094502_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150531_094543_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

Oh i bet you are excited... Fun stuff, they look great..enjoy this.


----------



## Kraven (May 31, 2015)

Steady as she goes CherryD, all is looking well bro.


----------



## CherryD-OG (May 31, 2015)

Thank You Thank You..They are starting to show bud and loving the heat we are having green hose is staying in the 80s now that i put windows in.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 3, 2015)

yummy 

View attachment 20150602_175113_crop.jpg


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 5, 2015)

amazing what a couple days does. i can see sugar on the leaf now 

View attachment 20150605_144659_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Pink hair, my fav. Looking very nice.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you very much it is a cherry Diesel OG cross hence my screen name lol. I was surprised at how much it changed in such a short time.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking good bro, she is gonna be a beauty.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 8, 2015)

Week 3 its hot hot hot here today supposed to get to 104-106 

View attachment 20150608_140835_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150608_140918_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150608_140939_crop.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 8, 2015)

pretty lady with the pink pistils...   hope your temps don't hit 100+ that's waaay HOT....


----------



## Kraven (Jun 8, 2015)

:yeahthat: green mojo bro they are looking good.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you it is 104 right now little worried about them got fans going not sure what else to do to cool them off


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 9, 2015)

something i found interesting these are the same strain the Cherry D OG cross i have 15 plants and about 6 of them are all white hairs wile the others have the cherry pink hairs. 

View attachment 20150609_074140_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150609_074221_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

Different pheno expression... very fun. That pink flowered one, does it have pink stems?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a great question i went out and looked ant it does have more pink lines on the main stem but the one with white hairs has some pink lines on it as well.  These are untested seeds I'm the first to put them into flower since they where accidentally crossed last year so this is a great experiment and allot of fun.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 11, 2015)

Mid Week Report the girls made it through the hot spell we had the extra feeding has helped bring back the color and the buds are doing great. about 5 weeks left to go till i get to harvest the fruits of my labor.:clap::joint4: 

View attachment Mid week 3.jpg


View attachment mid week 3 side .jpg


View attachment mid week 3 top .jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice.. enjoy this.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 11, 2015)

will do thank you... Its been a learning curve but i am having a ball. :vap_smiley:


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

Have a concern. I misted the plants with snow storm and crystal bursts Monday and have noticed this on some of the leaves wondering if this in st start of mildew or if it is just residual left from misting them. don't want to get any mold so i wanted to ask for help if it is how do i stop it? 

View attachment 20150613_072750_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't want you to think i am yelling at you but DON't mist plants in flower.  Just don't.

Next time you have a really windy day and they will dry off quickly, rinse that off. But only if they can dry.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol yes dear  I don't think your yelling at me that's why I ask these things I'm a newb for sure just wanted to make sure it was not mold..


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, dear? You sound like my son.. He says that to me to irritate me. LOL..  You are doing great. My husband doesn't say  yes dear... lol


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

No no not ment to be rude at all just being funny like a scolded child ha ha.. I really apreciate all the help. I was worried they where starting to mold on Me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

I knew you weren't being rude. Where you foliar feeding? what is that stuff?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes i was trying to floral feed with snow storm ultra and Chrystal burst it is a turp and Crystal builder supposed to give more THC and tricombe growth.  Just smoked some of the smaller bud off the bottom it is way preme but had to trim up for air flow and even preme its got good flavor and i got a slight buzz so the tops should be great. my freind in cali is thinking that it may be the start of powder mildew i am going to the store getting more fans and looked up a apple cider vinegar wash that is supposed to help to get rid of it..


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Cherry, 

Check the underside of those leaves for black bug ****. I think it is what you sprayed on the plants but we need to be sure. If vinegar took care of PM we wouldn't have it. Don't spray anything else til we know what you are dealing with.

I don't like to spray my plants in flower at all. And I have no humidity like most do. Also, i know you didn't ask, but I wish you could read more...like Marijuana Botany by Clark. We don't need all those bottles of magic. If grown well, meaning giving the nutrients it needs and the air and lights a bottle of something to make more thc or trichombs is a waste of money in my not so humble opinion.
I would like to see the studies that prove something in a bottle can do that. Just trying to save you some money.

Let me know what the underside of the leaves are showing please.  Thanks Cherry.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

Nope no bug ****  i put three wall mount fans in for circulation just had one before now have 3 for good air flow.

Like i said this is my first time.  I have grow allot of gardens and have a natural green thumb when it comes to tomatoes. so figured would give this a try plus you know as well as i do that MJ is not cheap so if i can grow my own then why not.. 

I will look that that book ad defiantly read it i appreciate the help 
CD 

View attachment 20150613_162316.jpg


View attachment 20150613_150329.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Do you have an eye piece yet? One like this? [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQAANDS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00[/ame]

I just ordered 4 more of these as i seem to be a stoner and misplace them.  try a little spit on your finger and see if those white marks come off easily or if they feel more ingrained in the leaf.. 
If you feel i am stalking you, i will back off a little, but I do see your green thumb and there just isn't much that is more fun then growing good pot. It costs to grow and it costs to buy but I guarantee your home grown will be better.

great you put in more fans. can never have too much. Did you trim up the bottoms of the plants?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes I trimmed up the bottoms about 6 to 8 in up and I tried washing it off and it didn't seem to want to wash off not a good sign I assume. 

No no I like that your helping me don't feel at all like your stalking me I apreciate the feedback and the help and the scolding lol. 

Yes it's alwayse better when you grow it yourself. I got 498lbs of tomatoes off of 6 plants last year and this year I didn't get a single one planted ha ha.. 

I don't have an eye pice but I will get one. My buddy who has grown similar stuff said I have 3-4 weeks left. So I need to get something to see the tricombes. 

I really apreciate the help.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Powdery mildew will wash off when rubbed but you can see a residual dark spot where the mildew(fungus) was. 

That also could be thrip damage. get your eye piece sooner than later. You need to catch whatever that is early. Did it come right after you sprayed?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 14, 2015)

My eye piece will be here on the 17th. what is thrip damage?  it is only on a few of the plants towards the back of the dep house and ya it only cam up after i sprayed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

Here is a pic from my plant of thrip damage.Does it look like yours? Glad you got the loupe, you will love it.
View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 14, 2015)

yes somewhat looks like that i am attaching a closer pic of what i see. i mile almost looks like snail trails form when i was a kid its almost shiny i washed them off but it cam back once it dried. 

View attachment 20150614_112430.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

I am sorry to say that looks like powdery mildew. I really hope I am wrong. So I would pull out all the plants affected and pull of the worst leaves and burn them, don't jus toss them to compost or in the garbage. Bag them first so you don't spread more spores around.  Then you are going to need to treat it.  I am organic so I use SNS products.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 15, 2015)

Had a friend from the local store come take a look they think its the residual from the pray. gave me some stuff to combat it if it is mildew and we put it on last night and they look allot better today. it has not spread at all so that is good.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 15, 2015)

Week 4 and a day.. little late on posting but here are the girls at week 4 in flower. 

View attachment week 4 side .jpg


View attachment week 4a.jpg


View attachment week 4 b .jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2015)

Be aware of "people from the store".  Most of them don't actually grow--they are salespeople first and foremost.  If it does not rub off, I highly doubt that it is residue from the spray.  Residue will wipe off, PM will now.

What exactly did you use on them?  When you get this far into flowering, you need to be very very careful what you are treating your plants with.  Whatever you sprayed on them, you will be smoking a month or so down the road....


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 16, 2015)

The people from my store grow both medical and recreational for WA state and Medical for Oregon.  I sprayed with Snow Storm Ultra and Crystal Burst about a week ago. Made by Humboldt county's own.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 21, 2015)

Good morning week 5 in flower and my girls are going amazing.. got my scope and took some pics of the tricombs. they look to be turning milky to me but your opinion is greatly appreciated.. i am getting excited.. Green MOJO 

View attachment 20150621_082404_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150621_082415_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150621_082218_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150621_082219_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2015)

Glad your girls are happy. They bulk up so much the last couple of weeks of flower. You will be shocked, they will double from now.  Glad you got your scope, pretty fun to see that huh.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Rose.  This is becoming a very exciting time.  How do the tricombs i took pics of look to you?  i have seen pictures before but never seen them in real life. do they look like they are starting to turn milky yet? 
Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2015)

It did look like a few, but you don't want them to turn this soon. They have a lot of bulking up to do. You don't want to take anything too early.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok thank you i have been told it is a 6 week finisher and the cherry d is also known to be a little bit larfy.  i agree it needs to bulk up i am adding molasses as of this feeding and plan to flush with the molasses. i am going to add some money to my amazon account and buy that book you recommended to me i found it last night and just need to add a little bit of money on my account to get it. i think it is $17 for the book on my kindle.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2015)

I have never grown a 6 week finisher in my life. I don't think there is such a plant.  Patience is the very hardest part of the first grow. 


Has anyone ever had a six week finisher ever???


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 22, 2015)

LOL yes i am no DR i have no patience   i was thinking th same thing when i was told that but they are also in norther cali with much better light but i am thinking 3 weeks left min on the girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Can you tell i worked for a doctor for 20 years...patients... so sorry LOLOLOL


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 23, 2015)

LOL nice... It is supposed to be extremely hot this week end like 110 may have to add the ac unit in to keep them cool?!?!? just an idea


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Are we neighbors?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 23, 2015)

Possibly lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

why yes we are.  It is going to be so stupid hot for June.. It is usually rainy in june for a bit. yikes...could be a loooong summer.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 24, 2015)

yes it is i cant believe how hot it is going to be... its good for bulking up but its going to stress out the plants i think... i am trying to figure out a way to keep my outdoor cooler.  any ideas??


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

We could mulch the ground with straw but keep your eye on it for a hideout for bugs. I figure i will water 2-3 times a day. I guess i won't be going anywhere for a while..  I am pouting.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok ya i am going to open the top of my dep house up and see if that helps as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

What is a dep house?


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 25, 2015)

Its like a greenhouse.  I use a black and white tarp and pull it every night at 630 and take the tarp off every morning at 730 it tricks the girls into thinking that it is fall and i will get this crop and then  second crop in the fall.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 28, 2015)

week 6 up date. girls are bulking up allot had to tie them up allot some look like they have been strayed with snow they sparkle in the light. lots and lots of sugar. 

View attachment 20150627_185843_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150628_094321_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150628_094258_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2015)

well aren't you looking good in there!!!  This is the fun part, enjoy.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jun 29, 2015)

well thank you.  they are getting heavy i have been teining them up every day next time i need to put a cage around them i think.  i have a friend that got me a bunch of new clones. all high CBD strains. i am excited.  will start to set up my next grow blog for everyone to see.  the heat has really packed on the resin on the girls. its amazing.  the tricombs are still mostly clear so have a good week to two weeks left.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2015)

They will put on the weight in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 8, 2015)

Well all i will be harvesting Saturday night.  The girls are doing great.  I look forward to sharing with you all the progress once i start my next grow. This has been an amazing and exciting time.  I have made pelt y of mistakes. but looks like i will have between 3 and 5  pounds off of 15 plants. not bad for my first grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2015)

Dry weight????? Holy moly!

Awesome for you. Amazing really.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 9, 2015)

yes dry weight i should have 3 min 5 max. they have really put on the weight and sugar and starting to turn amber i have gotten dry weight so far 6 oz from popcorn off the bottom and a few branches that broke and i could not save.  it is really a sea of green in the house.  worried like all get out right now we had a bad bad bad bad bad bad bad thunder storm come thru and humidity is thru the roof right now. had golf ball size hail and 101 temp. so far so good but i am worried. did not pull the tarp tonight have fans going overtime to keep temp and humidity down.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

It is stupid hot. I  wish it would rain. If we get your hail, i will be upset, although my grow is just in veg now. We have high winds today but it is a low of 78 last night...that is not a low.

Sounds like your doing all you can for air. keep it up.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 10, 2015)

Rose 
Tried to send you a pm but it wont go through right now.  ya it is way to hot and i am worried about bud rot have not seen any at all yet but am concerned.  putting an AC unit in the drying room to regulate the temp. will hang dry the full plants for 7 to 14 days. plan to take all fan leaf off after we cut each plant leaving the stalk and buds on then do a quick trim after maybe 7 days and a final trim manacure after the 10 to 14 days. whats your thought on this?  i think most of this crop will go to oil if i can ever get the pm to send i will explain why.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 10, 2015)

buds today 

View attachment 20150709_113102_crop_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful.

What browser do you use? Some of us are having problems. I use google chrome.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 10, 2015)

yes thats what i use


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 13, 2015)

Just hanging out lol  

View attachment 20150711_230930_crop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

So I don't know how you want to cure your meds but when I harvest, not that that is the only way, i take all the fan leaves and trim everything and then hang. I know some people do it the way I guess you are doing it. Only I think they remove the fan leaves and then dry and go trim up the colas.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice i trimmed a bunch of fan leaves i will go in and trim more.. thank you rose your the best.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Cherry, I have gotten about 7 pm's from you that I have responded to. So.. are you having trouble sending pms because the site is slow?

Have you got any of my responses? 

 This is going to be a very fun harvest for you.  Enjoy.

I like handling the pot while wet. I don't like to trim dry, but i have a good friend that takes the fan leaves then hangs everything only to go back and clean up the rest after dry. That sounds icky and dusty to me.  Maybe his is cleaner than mine. we have dust and I bet you do too Cherry.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Rose 
Yes my stupid computer kept sending the same msg i did get your pm and will respond to it lol 

i was jut taught by my friends down south to dry and then trim as thy say it gives better flavor and taste but its 6 of one half a dozen of the other lol.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 14, 2015)

ok i just responded to one of your PM and it said try sending again later i wont send it again unless you say you didn't get it


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 22, 2015)

total weight dried 6.6lbs not to shabby for a first grow.  sending off for testing will let you know what i get back


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 22, 2015)

one of my smallest plants what my biggest producer i averaged about 6 oz a plant but had a 9.8 9.9 and a 9.7 as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2015)

Holy cow, not too shabby. I have never heard of that kind of results for  a first grow.  How many plants? 6 pounds? i didn' t get that outdoors last year. wow.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Holy cow, not too shabby. I have never heard of that kind of results for  a first grow.  How many plants? 6 pounds? i didn' t get that outdoors last year. wow.



6.6 Lbs off of 15 plants in a light dep grow outside.  poped the seeds in late jan put them in the ground in may and harvested the 11th of july. i am stoked it is turning out to be a very stony mellow high we where all sitting around trimming and passed the pipe everyone took 2 hits and withing 5 min no one was talking lol the oil is amazing as well been told its the best i have made to date so i am super happy. 

i can email you and explain how i did it if you want it was all done in an 8x14 redneck green house style grow. 

Cherry


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 22, 2015)

doing a test for my mentor in cali next grow in the same area putting 37 plants and see if the end result is more or less weight. if its less then next year i will limit to 15 and build 3 houses to grow in. one will be an oil crop the other two will be flower crops.


----------



## CherryD-OG (Jul 22, 2015)

one of the tops 

View attachment 20150722_091645_crop.jpg


View attachment 20150722_091708_crop.jpg


----------

